# About Synapse Audio License Transfers (re; the Legend)



## automated hero (Aug 2, 2022)

Not sure where to ask this. I'm trying to figure out how to do this. Their website says they allow it and to contact them, but the listed email address isn't working for me. Does anyone know if they still allow this and what the process is? Thanks


----------



## richmwhitfield (Aug 2, 2022)

You could ask over at their *forum*.


----------



## automated hero (Aug 2, 2022)

thanks


----------



## Pier (Aug 2, 2022)

I've done transfer with Synapse in the past.

They are not the most responsive company... but I don't remember having any troubles. I used the address [email protected] listed in their contact page.

Did you check your spam folder?


----------

